# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  "حسان القضاة " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## العالي عالي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . .

إإسعـد إإلله مسـإكم . .

في أول  إطلاله  في كرسي الأعتراف . .

".. اليوم معنا أول ضيف  على الكرسي .. "

شخصية في غنى عن التعريف قدم الكثير والكثير من اجل اثراء صفحات المنتدى بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد..

 مميز في مشاركاته وردوده المميزه وله بصمه واضحة في المنتدى

لن أطيل .. وأترك لكم .. هذا الموضوع ..

للكشف عن الجانب الذي لا نعرفه عن ضيفنا الغالي . .

الذي إستحق بجدارة بأن يكون ضيفنا الاولي على كرسي الاعتراف . .




..:: *حسان القضاة* ::..




مرحبـاً بـك اخي العزيز . .

وأهلاً وسهلاً بك في " كرسي الإعتراف "

وقبـل أن نتركـك مـع اسئلـة "الاعضاء"

تفضل بذكر البطاقه الشخصيه . .

..:: *حسان القضاة* ::..

نتمنـى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات
فـي " كرسي الإعتراف "

ونتمي من جميع الاعضاء التفاعل

----------


## N_tarawneh

حسان القضاة ... :Smile: 

عهدناك مُنذ سنين شاعرا ً تملك التجربة من كافة جوانبها وأستطعت أن تُثّبت ما لديك من خلال تفكيك تجربتك الشعرية ، وجعلت من القصيدة أجمل امرأة وأهبا ً إياها كُل ما لديك من دم ودموع فكنت من خلال قصائدك تشبه إلى حد ما الجرّاح الذي يمنع نزيف مرضاه والآمهم ،علما ً بأنك تملك أشد الجراح وأوسعهَا لا سيما  وأن جراحك تحتلُ مساحة كبيرة من الجسد والروح ، مما جعلنا في دوامة من الإعجاب والتقدير لما تشعر وتكتب فأصبحنا أمام سؤال محيّر وهو ...!!!???

حسان القضاة ... :Smile: 

من أنت ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

بدنا من جميع الاعضاء التفاعل 

واول سؤال لحسان : البطاقة الشخصية cv

----------


## دلع

حسان يا حسان ..أول ضحيه في كرسي الاعتراف :Db465236ff: 

حسان 3 اسئلة وبعد ما تجاوبهم فيه غيرهم  :Smile: 

ماذا تقول لمن فارقت..؟

احلامك قريبه المدى وبعيده المدى..؟؟

مااجمل ماكتبه قلم حسان ..؟؟

----------


## حسان القضاة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . .
> 
> إإسعـد إإلله مسـإكم . .
> 
> في أول  إطلاله  في كرسي الأعتراف . .
> 
> ".. اليوم معنا أول ضيف  على الكرسي .. "
> 
> شخصية في غنى عن التعريف قدم الكثير والكثير من اجل اثراء صفحات المنتدى بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد..
> ...



كل الشكر أخي العالي عالي على هذه الدعوه وهذا التشريف ..

بطاقتي الشخصية باختصار مواليد 1984 ، ادرس بكالوريس هندسه الاتصالات والبرمجيات، شاعر وروائي أردني وحاصل على جائزه المقال الصحفي على مستوى الجامعات الاردنيه والكليات العامه والخاصه. 

مشارك نشط في عدد من الانشطه الثقافيه والتطوعيه. 

عضو في هيئه تحرير مجله مسارات الثقافيه.

ومنذ فتره قصيره صدر ديواني الأول (( بكاء على صدري ))  واجهز ديواني الجديد (( صعبٌ أغادرُ من دمي )) للطباعه وعندي عدد من الروايات الغير مطبوعه ..

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان القضاة ...
> 
> عهدناك مُنذ سنين شاعرا ً تملك التجربة من كافة جوانبها وأستطعت أن تُثّبت ما لديك من خلال تفكيك تجربتك الشعرية ، وجعلت من القصيدة أجمل امرأة وأهبا ً إياها كُل ما لديك من دم ودموع فكنت من خلال قصائدك تشبه إلى حد ما الجرّاح الذي يمنع نزيف مرضاه والآمهم ،علما ً بأنك تملك أشد الجراح وأوسعهَا لا سيما  وأن جراحك تحتلُ مساحة كبيرة من الجسد والروح ، مما جعلنا في دوامة من الإعجاب والتقدير لما تشعر وتكتب فأصبحنا أمام سؤال محيّر وهو ...!!!???
> 
> حسان القضاة ...
> 
> من أنت ...!!!؟؟؟



أخي العزيز نادر شكراً على هذه المقدمة الرائعة .. أنا أنسان عادي وبسيط جداً أرغمتني الحياة أن أمر بتجارب غيرت في ما غيرت .. الشعر شيء من روحي .. اهرب إليه واحتمي فيه من صخب الحياة .. عندي فائضٌ من الشوق والغضب والحزن ..أحرقه على أوراقي .. لأعود أنا كما أنا .. نادر اجابتي على السؤال قد تكون موجوده في قصيدتي هذه .. شكراً لك ..

استقالة من الحياة

امسك اكثر من مفتاح .. وليس عندي أي باب.. فرسمت على الحائط باباً وارهقت نفسي  بمحاولة فتحه ..فشلت كل مفاتيحي .. فكرهتها و رميتها..وبدأت الوم نفسي .. لماذا منذ البدايه لم ارسم باباً بمقاس مفاتيحي ..

هل سيذكر التاريخ
رجلاً أحب
فشاخ قبل أن يشيخ
في عينيه نحيب ثكلى
واحتضار رجلٍ جريح
في عينيه ورودٌ عطشى
لاحتضان الفراش
لكن عطره ما عاد مغرياً
يُنفر الفراش قبل أن يفيح
في شفتيه يموتُ الكلام
وينتصر الصمتُ الاسود
والصمتُ بكل الوانهِ فصيح
هو الشهيدُ دون شهادةٍ
هو النبي دون ضريح
هو الاحاسيسُ عند اشتعالها
هو غضب البراكين
هو نزيفُ الريح
هو سفينةٌ مات قبطانها
فتاهت عن مكانها الصحيح
هو امتداد جذور النخيل
والمطرُ جداً شحيح
هو المخنوقُ كل لحظةٍ
هو من تعب
وبحاجةٍ لآن يستريح
هو المشلول دون إعاقةٍ
هو الواقفُ وهو طريح
هو آهاتُ الزمان وحزنهِ
لكآن في صوتهِ مستنجدة 
(( وامعتصماهُ)) تصيح
هو ربما ما عاد يعنيهِ
سوى تابوتٌ مثل ليله فسيح
أو قبرٌ دون اسمٍ
حتى لا يصبح القبر باسمه قبيح
فوداعاً أحبتي..
فهذا الرجلُ أخافُ أنه أنا
حتى اكون معكم صريح


حسان القضاة

هذا انا يا نادر

----------


## ajluni top

مسا الخير

اخبارك حسان؟

وكيف البردات معك

حسان

شو بتسوي لما تشعر بالضيق و الملل

وشو احلى شي عملته بحياتك(انجاز انجزته)

----------


## حسان القضاة

> بدنا من جميع الاعضاء التفاعل 
> 
> واول سؤال لحسان : البطاقة الشخصية cv


جاوبت على السؤال ضمن ردي الأول  :Smile: ..بانتظار سؤال جديد منك أخي العالي عالي

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان يا حسان ..أول ضحيه في كرسي الاعتراف
> 
> حسان 3 اسئلة وبعد ما تجاوبهم فيه غيرهم 
> 
> ماذا تقول لمن فارقت..؟
> 
> كيف ننساكم والزمان كله أنتم 
> احلامك قريبه المدى وبعيده المدى..؟؟
> أحلامي قريبه المدى أن يصدر ديواني الثاني (( صعبٌ أغادرُ من دمي )) حتى أولد معه من جديد
> ...


أجمل أعمالي ما لم تكتب  :Smile: .. لكل قصيدة عطرٌ خاص بها .. إلا أنني لطالما فضلت عطر قصيدة بعنوان (( أنثى القصائد )) .. وهناك قصيده سياسيه بعنوان (( اعتذار إلى سيدة البحر )) اهداء إلى بيروت .. وطبعاً القصيده التي حملت اسم ديواني الأول (( بكاء على صدري )) ..

شكرا دلع  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مسا الخير
> 
> اخبارك حسان؟
> 
> تمام الحمد لله 
> 
> وكيف البردات معك
> 
> والله برد وهينا جنب الصوبه 
> ...


 انجازين اول واحد صدور ديواني الاول  :Smile: 

ثاني واحد انشاء منتديات الحصن الاردنيه والبركه بالاعضاء كل يوم عم تكبر اكثر وان شاء الله رح نوصل لصرح اردني متميز باعضائه وتجميع يليق باسم الشباب الاردني والعربي على شبكة الانترنت بجهود الجميع... شكرا عجلوني توب  :Smile: ..وترجعلنا بالسلامه  :Smile:

----------


## ساره

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااا  عندي كمشه اسئله بس اول شي هالعبارت لمين بتهديها  :Smile: 

أنـا البحر وأنت الموج وسطه .. مهما علا موجكـ فمردك للبحر راجع ؟ 


>> لا أرى في مرايا ذاتي إلا وجهكـ الحاني .. !! 


"أنا لا ألوم الزمان ولا الدنيا ولا الظروف على مافعلت
ولكني ألوم نفسي ودائما أصارع أمواجها 
أملا في أن تهدأ فلا تؤذي الناس
بأمواجها المندفعة والمتسرعة" 



وهذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاء منتدانا ..؟!!

1- الله يخليك لنا :  


2- بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 


3 - أنـــت فنـان : 

4 - أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك :  


5 - آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 


6 - تفاجئني دائما : 


7- قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 

8 - أحبـك في الله :  


9 - يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 


10 - خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة : 


11 - دمت لنا مبدعاً : 


12 - أيها الحاضر الغائب : 


13 - تمتلك الكثير .... فأرنا بعضا منه : 


14 - معرفتك تزيدني فخرا :

----------


## احساس المطر

> *فارسك الملثم اعرفه
> 
> اترغبين بالانسحاب
> وتهددين بفارسٍ ملثم
> سيفهُ من ضباب
> وتُلمحين أن حان الوقت
> لأن نكون اغراب
> غاليتي التي اقدامها في الرمل
> وتعيش حلماً وتطارد السراب
> ...


مرحبا ..حسان هالقصيده من اجمل قصائدك في نظري واتوقع انها الاجمل ..فيها ثوره وكبرياء وانقلاب على الحب ..واجمل ما فيها هذه الابيات 


غاليتي لا تتراجعي وتنطوي
فالكلام ليس كالثياب
فإن كنتِ المطر غاليتي
فأنا اصلكِ أنا السحاب
وإن كنتِ نهراً فأنا
من جعل مياهك تنساب
وأن كنتِ سطراً
فأنا وضعتهُ في كتاب
وأن صرتي اميرةً 
بيديّ خططتها شجره الانساب
وإن كنتِ جميله
فالسؤال يحتضن الجواب 
وإن ظننتِ أنكِ الحكايه
فأنتِ سطرٌ كتبتهُ
فجن القلم واعلن الاضراب
فشكراً لاختصار الوقت
فقد كنتُ محرجاً
بمعرفتكِ امام الاصحاب
وكنتُ محرجاً أن اغادر
واثارُ شقاوتنا لا تزالُ
حمراء تداعب الثياب
وهمسه اخيره غاليتي
فارسك الملثم اعرفه
- وهو هديتي -
وخفتُ أن يستقبل بارتياب
لكنك احتضنتها ولم تفهمي 
الشمسُ تستنجدُ بالغيوم
عندما ترغبُ بالغياب


فيها شي من الكبرياء المحبب .. يصل الى الغرور في هذه القصيده .. فأنت تمدح نفسك بما يذم الحبيبه بصور فنيه اتعجب من قدرتك على تخيلها ووضعها في قصيدتك ..سؤالي هو .. هل أنت مغرور .. كما تقول القصيده ..

----------


## Shb_Cute

صباحك سعيد صديقنا الغالي حسان 

كيف ممكن تتصرف لو انك احببت بنت حبا كبيرا ورغبت بها زوجة لك 

ولكن واجهتك مشاكل في كون امك معارضه لهاذا الزواج وبدون سبب 

وخيرتك والدتك بين الزواج في البنت التي احببت وبينها ؟؟؟

يا ترى كيفرح تفكر وأيش ممكن تتصرف حتى ما تخسر حبك وامك بنفس الوقت ؟؟؟

وهاد السؤال لمعرفة الكيفية التي تفكر بها حتى نتعرف على شخصيتك بشكل افضل !!!

واذا ما بدك تجاوب  لك ذلك فقط تجاهل السؤال 

وشكرا لك

----------


## العالي عالي

وينك يا حسان 
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

حسان :- لقد غبت كثيرا ً يا صديقي ...!!!

كان لي أسعد اللحظات بالجلوس معك وذلك مرتين ...

 المرة الأولي كانت جلسة صاخبة لم أتمعنُكَ جيدا ً ...

 أما الجسلة الثانية والتي جلسناها يوما ً أنا وأنت في ساعات الصباح الأولى ،  وكنتَ قد سبقتني في الجلوس في المقهى ، وعند قدومي شاهدتكْ تحتضن معشوقتك بين يديك وبأطراف أصابعك كنتَ تداعبها تارةً و أخرى تتركها بين شفتيك ، مما أثار في نفسي كثيرا ً من الفضول والتساؤل عن مدى هذه العلاقة بينكما ((الأرجيلة طبعا ً)) وهل لها دور مميز في تشكّيل نصوصك الشعرية ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## darkman

كلامك احلى من العسل 
انشالله يكون دروس  للبشر
مع كل الحب

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> هلا ساره  عندي كمشه اسئله بس اول شي هالعبارت لمين بتهديها 
> 
> أنـا البحر وأنت الموج وسطه .. مهما علا موجكـ فمردك للبحر راجع ؟ 
> 
> إلى شخص بعينه 
> 
> >> لا أرى في مرايا ذاتي إلا وجهكـ الحاني .. !! 
> ...


شكراً ساره .......... :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

اهلا وسهلا فيك حسان مرة تانية بكرسي الاعتراف استقنالك 
انا عندي سؤال بسيط 
رغم التقدم الكبير للمنتدي والجهود المشكورة التي تقوم بها بالمنتدي لكن ما هي خططكم المستقبلة من أجل تحسين مستوي المنتدي للأفضل 
وشكراً

----------


## حسان القضاة

> مرحبا ..حسان هالقصيده من اجمل قصائدك في نظري واتوقع انها الاجمل ..فيها ثوره وكبرياء وانقلاب على الحب ..واجمل ما فيها هذه الابيات 
> 
> 
> غاليتي لا تتراجعي وتنطوي
> فالكلام ليس كالثياب
> فإن كنتِ المطر غاليتي
> فأنا اصلكِ أنا السحاب
> وإن كنتِ نهراً فأنا
> من جعل مياهك تنساب
> ...


شكراً حلا .. اخترت القصيده المناسبه لوشمي بالغرور  :SnipeR (30): 

في البدايه هذه القصيده من اجمل قصائدي وشكرا على سؤالك الجميل .. ربما فيهذه القصيده طغى كبرياء الشاعر على الكثير من التفاصيل .. وكانت استجابه طبيعيه بحكم الواقع لمجريات القصيده .. فعندما نعطي شخصاً ما شيئاً منا ..من احاسيسنا وروحنا ..ومستقبلنا ..نعطيه كل اسرارنا .. وتفاصيلنا .. ولا نطالبه بالمقابل الا احترام ما قدمنا له .. والمحافظه عليه .. ولكن عندما نشعربريح الخيانه تداعب وجنة الحب ..لا بد لنا بتذكيره بالحقيقه ..والحقيقه فقط .. وأن نساعده على استرجاعها وتذكرها لو كانت الامور اختلطت عليه .. اما على الصعيد الشخصي والشخصي جداً .. فأنا ابعد ما اكون عن الغرور.. دمت بكل خير حسان

----------


## حسان القضاة

> صباحك سعيد صديقنا الغالي حسان 
> 
> كيف ممكن تتصرف لو انك احببت بنت حبا كبيرا ورغبت بها زوجة لك 
> 
> ولكن واجهتك مشاكل في كون امك معارضه لهاذا الزواج وبدون سبب 
> 
> وخيرتك والدتك بين الزواج في البنت التي احببت وبينها ؟؟؟
> 
> يا ترى كيفرح تفكر وأيش ممكن تتصرف حتى ما تخسر حبك وامك بنفس الوقت ؟؟؟
> ...


Shb_Cute... شكراً لك ..وأتمنى أن نشاهد عوده دائمه لك ايها المبدع ..فكم اشتقنا لحضورك المميز ...

في البدايه عندما نحب شخصاً ما .. نفعل المستحيل للتوحد معه والارتباط به الى الابد .. وحتماً
كرجل شرقي يحب فتاة شرقيه .. سنعمل معاً على أن تكون نهايه الحب هي الزواج ..وهي النهايه الطبيعيه لكل علاقه حب ..على الرغم من أن الحب كرابطٍ سحري مقدس أقوى من كل العلاقات واشد وضوحاً واستمراريه ..حتى من الزواج ..لكن ما هو الحل إن خيرت بين أمي وحبيبتي ..

حبيبتي التي سأحارب كل الكون حتى الاشباح لتكون لي وأكون لها .. هل من حقي أن أحارب دمع أمي مثلاً ضريبة لهذا الزواج .. سؤالٌمحير جداً ووضعٌ لن أحسد عليه ..وحتى أكون صريحاً أكثر
خسرت ذات مساء في تلك المقارنه ..وربحت أمي .. وخسرت الكثير ..حتى ولدت من جديد ..
وكم أخاف من أن أقف في ذات الموقف مره أخرى .. ولكني متأكد أني تعلمتُ من تجربتي ما يمكنني من الخروج من ذلك الوضع - لا قدر الله حصوله - بأقل الخسائر ..شكراً لك

----------


## حسان القضاة

> وينك يا حسان


أنا هنا يا صديقي ..وأعتذر عن التأخر

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان :- لقد غبت كثيرا ً يا صديقي ...!!!
> 
> كان لي أسعد اللحظات بالجلوس معك وذلك مرتين ...
> 
>  المرة الأولي كانت جلسة صاخبة لم أتمعنُكَ جيدا ً ...
> 
>  أما الجسلة الثانية والتي جلسناها يوما ً أنا وأنت في ساعات الصباح الأولى ،  وكنتَ قد سبقتني في الجلوس في المقهى ، وعند قدومي شاهدتكْ تحتضن معشوقتك بين يديك وبأطراف أصابعك كنتَ تداعبها تارةً و أخرى تتركها بين شفتيك ، مما أثار في نفسي كثيرا ً من الفضول والتساؤل عن مدى هذه العلاقة بينكما ((الأرجيلة طبعا ً)) وهل لها دور مميز في تشكّيل نصوصك الشعرية ...!!!؟؟؟


شكراً نادر ..كان لي الشرف بالتعرف إليك والجلوس معك  وإن شاء الله سيكون لنا لقاء قريب .. وسأهديك معشوقتي بنكهة الفراوله والكرز .. :Smile: 

الأرجيلة .. تجاوزت علاقتي معها سقف (( العاديه )) الى مرحله (( الحب والعشق )) .. فهي رفيقتي في صباحي وفي ليلي .. معها أكون حسان.. تمتص غضبي وقهري واختناقي .. وتطلقه رايه بيضاء خفاقه ..تعلن استسلامي للحب وللقدر .. تداعب احاسيسي وتقتل فتور أيامي .. برشفة فقط .. منها .. استعيد قدرتي على التركيز .. لذا هي وشموعي وطيف حبيبتي ثلاثه يجتمعون معي ..لحظه الابداع ..لنكتب معاً .. ويوماً ما اهديتها هذه القصيده .. 

شكراً نادر  :Smile: 

  كل النساء منها تغير

كل نساء الكون 
منها تغير
فريحها مسك
وشوقي إليها كبير 
أحس وأنا معها 
بأمجاد العرب 
وبأنني فارس
أو حتى أمير
جميلة هي 
وصوتها الحانٌ
وفراقها مرير
كل يوم لي معها لقاء
أو موعد ولو كان صغير
عشقها سحرٌ
وأنا بفك السحرِ
لست بصير
أعيش عمري معها وحيداً
ولست بحاجة 
إلى طعام أو عصير
فهي وطني وأنا
ببناء الأوطان خبير
يزعمون أنها تقتلني
ولا يعلمون أن حبها أسطورة
وأنا أحب الأساطير
حبيبتي الأرجيله
ويوم اشتاقها بدون وعي
إليها أطير                                                              
                                                                                                             24-8-2003

----------


## حسان القضاة

> كلامك احلى من العسل 
> انشالله يكون دروس  للبشر
> مع كل الحب


شكراً لك أخي ..سعيدٌ جداً بمرورك  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> اهلا وسهلا فيك حسان مرة تانية بكرسي الاعتراف استقنالك 
> انا عندي سؤال بسيط 
> رغم التقدم الكبير للمنتدي والجهود المشكورة التي تقوم بها بالمنتدي لكن ما هي خططكم المستقبلة من أجل تحسين مستوي المنتدي للأفضل 
> وشكراً


شكراً أخي العالي عالي على هذا السؤال

بدايه أنا استرشد دوماً باقتراحات الاعضاء وتبقى هي البوصلة الحقيقية لسيرنا في المنتدى ..
قمنا في الفترة الأخيرة بتغير اسم المنتدى بناء على طلب الاعضاء وفي هذه الفتره حقيقه لدينا عدد من الاقتراحات نحن بصدد تنفيذها ..منها افتتاح عدد من المنتديات بناء على رغبه الاعضاء ومنها ..منتدى للصور ..ومطبخ للنواعم .. ومنتدى خاص في الخلويات .. ومنتدى فني ومنتدى للافلام .. وهناك ايضاً طلب من الاعضاءباغلاق المنتدى عن الضيوف ونحن كإدارة منتدى نحب أن يصل صوتنا لأكبر عدد من الاعضاء والضيوف ..باختصار وصراحه اذا سجل عضو ليحصل على برنامج معين ..فنحن لن نراه بعدها .. لذا رغبتنا الحقيقيه بأن يسجل العضو عن قناعه في المنتدى ورغبه بمشاركتنا هذا الحلم الجميل ..ومع هذا بناء على اقتراح الاعضاء سنقوم بالفتره القريبة اخفاء الروابط في المواضيع الا للاعضاء .. وهناك ايضاً موضوع صندوق الرد على المواضيع .. فنحن بصدد تطويره ليتمكن الاعضاء من اضافه ملفات الصوت والصوره والفلاش والكثير من المميزات في ردودهم في المواضيع .. وهناك ايضاً طريقه تسجيل الاعضاء في المنتدى ..سيتطلب من العضو الجديد تفعيل اشتراكه من الايميل حتى يتمكن من المشاركه ... وهناك نيه لطرح مسابقه للاعضاء لتصميم بنر للمنتدى .. بالاضافه الى العديد من الاقتراحات التي نحن بصدد دراستها واتخاذ اجراء مناسب بشأنها .. بالاضافه لموضوع تعين المشرفين .. وموضوع الدعايه والاعلان للمنتدى بأكثر من طريقه للوصول الى اكبر شريحه ممكنه مِن من نرغب حقاً أن يشاركوننا الحلم والحقيقه ..

أخي العالي عالي هذه بعض الامور التي من خلالها نأمل تطوير المنتدى أكثر .. ونحن نتقدم يوماً والحمد لله بجهود الاعضاء وتميزهم .. شكراً لك على سؤالك .. 

دمت بكل خير 

حسان القضاة

----------


## روان

حسان الله يعطيك العافيه وان شاء الله بتنفذ كل الاقتراحات بسرعه  :Smile:  
عندي سؤال لك كشاعر ينشر ابداعه على الانترنت.. ما هي أجمل الردود التي وصلتك على قصائدك ..وهل هناك ما حمل نقد جارح استفزك وندمت على نشر القصيده وشكرا

----------


## الحوت

مشرفنا الغالي ومدير الموقع حسان القضاة .. 

حسان يعني حسب اللفه حسب المصدر من الحس والاحساس أو من الحسن والجمال ..فأيهما أنت ؟؟؟


وماهو كتابك المفضل؟ 


ما واقع هذه الكلمات في نفسك(الصداقة-الحب-الحياة-الموت-الدموع) 


صفات تكرهها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهه في الحياة ؟

ماهي أجمل ذكرى لاتزال عالقه في ذهنك ؟

ما هو الشيء الذي تخاف منه؟


متى يعاندك النسيان ؟

حمامة زاجل إستـــقرت على نافــذتـــكـ تـــحمل رسالـــة من

مجهــــــــــــــول فممن تتمنـــــــــــــى أن تكــــــــون...؟؟ 


بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟ 


شخـــــــــــص لاتــــــــــــــــرفض لـــــــــه طلبــــــــــــــا ..؟؟ 


أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...؟؟ 


جريــــــــــــــــــــمه تتمنــى أرتكابــــــــها...؟؟ 


قطعــة فحــم صغيـــــــــرة وجــدار نظــيفـــ مـــاذا سترسمـــ عليـــه ...؟؟


ماذا ستكــتبــــــــــــــــــ ....تحت الصــــــــــورهـ الي رسمتــها ..؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

وينك يا حسان ...؟؟؟!!!

الأسئلة كثرة ... :Smile:

----------


## بدون تعليق

اسئلتي:

1-ما هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياه؟
2-حكمه اعجبتك و تذكرها دوما
3-ما هو اخر شيء تفكر فيه قبل ان تنام؟
4-لا قدر الله لو علمت انك سوف تموت بعد 3 ايام ما هي الاشياء التي سوف تقوم بها؟
5-كم عدد الاصدقاء(الاوفياء)في حياتك؟

يلا جاوب

الجزء التاني بعدين :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

وينك يا حسان  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان الله يعطيك العافيه وان شاء الله بتنفذ كل الاقتراحات بسرعه  
> عندي سؤال لك كشاعر ينشر ابداعه على الانترنت.. ما هي أجمل الردود التي وصلتك على قصائدك ..وهل هناك ما حمل نقد جارح استفزك وندمت على نشر القصيده وشكرا


  صباح الخير روان... سؤالك بحاجه الى صفحات فكل التعليقات والردود والتواقيع على اشعاري اينما كانت هي اوسمه اعلقها على صدري ... 

لا اخفيكِ هناك رد ..اهداني ذات يوم حياه ..وحتماً هو الاقرب إلى نفسي وقلبي ..

وهناك العديد من الردود التي تحتل مكاناً في القلب والروح .. واوجه تحيه لاصحابها اينما كانو .. ولا انسى اصدقائي في المركز الاردني للاعلام حيث عشت معهم اجمل ايامي على الشبكه ..نادر .. المناصير ..قوت القلوب .. 123 ...أميرة الحب ..sandra.. محمد انس ..loloo..وفادي الماضي .Noor Aldeen...بنت الأردن ..وبنت القمر (( في اربد نت سابقاً ))..فردودهم ودعمهم ..مكنني بأن أكون .كما .أنا ...

وهذه بعض الاقتباسات من بعضهم ..

سمراء (( 
ماذا فعلت بنا


أبحرنا في سماء هذه النفحات العطرة


و لو أني قلت لك أنك أبدعت لاتكفي


لأنك منبع الإبداع فعلا


أكتفي بالصمت والاستمتاع بهذه النفحات العطرة



حسان أنت لست بحاجة إلى تعليق فقط



أنت بحاجة إلى دراسة


لأنك شاعر بحق لا تقل عن كبار شعراء العصر رغم صغر سنك



من فترة وأنا أرتقب لك كل جديد وأخزنه في جهازي باسمك وأأجل الرد 


ولكن لا مفر لأنك تجبرنا على التعليق بجمال أحاسيسك



أنتظر دواوينك المطبوعة


وأخيرا ليس لي إلا أن أقول كان الله في عونك على ما أعطاك من موهبة


فأنا أترقب لك مستقبلا حافلا بين النقاد



تحياتي لك
))

123 ((اخي المبدع حسان
ارجو المعذرة منك لاني لم ارد على هذه الكلمات ..........

اعذرني اخي ........فحقيقة اعجز عن التعبير امام هذة الاسطر المضيئة............فمهما سأكتب او اقول او اشكر لن يكون الا صوت خافت أمام صدى كلماتك المدوية......العظيمة ....و الرائعة..........فهذا الكنز الذي تضعه بين ايدينا يستحق اكثر بكثير من مجرد كلمات شكر ركيكة تصدر مني

اعترف لك اخي حسان اني اتابع كتاباتك منذ كنت مجرد زائر على هذا المنتدى الرائع.........وقد كانت قصائدك التي دفعتني كي اسجل في هذا المنتدى....حتى اتمكن من الرد عليها.....

فكل الشكر حسان .......لان اشعارك الجميلة كانت السبب في ان اتعرف على هذا البيت الدافيء...وهؤلاء الاخوة الاوفياء

واخيرا ارجو ان تعذرني اخي.......لان كلماتك اقوى من ردودي...........

فأنا لا املك الا الصمت..........امام هذا الجمال.........فأرجو ان تقبله مني ردا..فأنا اعجز امام ابداعاتك))

فيصل النسور ((أخي العزيز حسان القضاة
قبل كل شيئ أود ان أقول ألف مبروك
على تثبيت هاذا الموضوع الرائع الذي
يحمل في طياتة ديوان شاعرنا الغالي حسان القضاة
الف مبروك ياعزيزي 
أخي حسان
أنني أحببت منتدى الثقافة وبذات صفحتك الرائعة
وأنني أشعر بها قريبه جدا من نفسي وروحي ياأخي
فلقد وجدت في قصائدك الصدق و العاطفة ودفء المشاعر 
ولمست أيضآ فيك أخي حسان يدا حانية 
وعين محبه وقلب ودود 
هذه مما جعلني أشعر بأنني مدين لك بالشيئ الكثير 
لأنني من خلال قرأة ماكتب من ديوانك في هذه الصفحة
تعلمت كيف المشي على نصل الحروف 
اخي حسان
قصائدك جميلة ورائعة يوجد بها كلمات تطربني
وكلمات حارقة وكلمات تلهبني 
يالك من شاعر كم انت رائع دائمآ
تتسم باللطف مع من حولك كالضوء تمامآ
وخفيف على أعضاء منتدى الاردن كالهواء
وتذهب وحيدآ مع الجرح كما يذهب الحلم
يالك من شاعر كم انت رائع
نالت منك الحياة وغلبتك ولكن مازالت أشرعتك للريح
وجناحيك للجو ويداك على المجاديف 

دمت لنا اخي العزيز حسان 
ومنك نتعلم ياشاعرنا المفضل
تحياتي وتقديري لك
اخوك فيصل النسور
))

الشاعر فواز بني يونس

((ولادة شاعر

إهداء إلى الشاعر الذي لم يولد بعد: حسان


كن مثلي ...
أو ...
كن أشطر ...

حسان ...
هل مررت على القلعة ؟...
أعطتك مفاتيح القلب ...
كي تدخلها دون إستئذان ...
ونهلت العنب العجلوني ...
كرزاً ...
والتفاح ...

حسان ...
يا من لم تولد بعد ...
ستظل حزيناً حتى ينبت ديوانك في الأرض ...
حتى تقرأه الفلاحات ...
ترسمه شكل فراشه ...
أو عصفوراً وردي اللون ...


ستحلق بألأفق الممتلأ آهات ورماد ...
يتورد خدك يا إبن التاريخ ...
تحكي عيناك ...
عن زيتون القرية ...
عن شجر اللوز ... 
والصفصاف ... 

حسان ...
أكتب بالدم أساطير الفرسان ...
وأدخل صومعة الأحزان ...
وارمي عنباً أحمر ...
أهدية لإربد ...
انثر شعرك فوق رؤوس صبايا الحي ...
غني موال الفرح الأخضر ...
وتقلد بالشيح وبالزعتر ...

حسان ...
كن مثلي ...
قد حالفت الشيطان لإنجاح قصيدي ...
وركبت الموج بأحزاني ...
والشطآن ...
فولدت مع الديوان ...
كن مثلي ...
أو كن أشطر ...
كن .

الشاعر فواز بني يونس- ديوان اربد يا روح الحياة ))

----------


## حسان القضاة

روان بالنسبة لسؤالك عن النقد ..فهناك اكثر من موضع ..سأكتفي بسرد احد هذه الردود ..وتعقيبي عليه ..

أحمد ..
((فقط لانك كتبتها برمش العين ........يجب ان تضللها برعايتك.......اكثر و اكثر ........و ما اجمل الشعر و اصحابه اخي الكريم...........فقط ان سمحت لي و كما قلت لك ..لم يهن على ما خطت رموشك..الوسن ..اخي كانت ثقيلة ...كمبنى .....و كمعنى لم تخدم اي نفس شعري للجمل التي قبلها..........ثم لما يندم.......هل ترى معي الصياغة سليمة هنا............و الخاتمة لم تكن بحجم الرموش الكاتبة .............كل التوفيق اخي الشاعر ......و انت طلبت ونحن اخوانك و حبا فيك......و من اجل ان يبقى الشعر .........الدولة التي تكسبنا انسانيتنا .....لبينا .....
اخوك ..........احمد.........))

حسان ..
أخي الكريم أحمد ... كل الشكر على مرورك الجميل 

واتمنى أن نعطي النص فرصه لتوضيح الأمور..

الوسن..وهو النعاس الخفيف..أو بدايه النوم... ويقال وردة وسنى أي ذابله أو مائله.. وهنا اعود إلى النص 
(( ابتسم 
ثم بان في عينيه
مع الدموع
معنى الوسن))

والواضح منذ يدايه السطور إلى هنا... ذلك التأرجح بين فكره وآخرى.. بين الرغبه في الابتسام والحاجه إلى البكاء... نوع من الارتجاج والارتجاف ومكابرة المجروح.. بين الانكسار والكبرياء.. ومحاوله الصاق ابتسامه بالرغم من النزيف الكبير في داخله .. ابتسامه بالرغم من اشباح الدموع في عينيه التي تحاول أن تنطلق لتغرق العالم.. 

كان مرهقاً جداً..وذلك الذبول في عينيه يعكس رغبته الجارفه بأن يرتاح ولو قليلاً
إذن الوسن كانت رمزاً لمدى ارهاق صاحب القصه وافلاس مخزون الأمل في ارصدته .. على الرغم من محاولته المستمره على الابتسام ومقاومه فائض الحزن في داخله .. 

وكما تعلم صديقي فإن الشعر الحديث عموماً يقوم على الرمز والاستعاره والصور الفنيه اضافه الى توظيف الاساطير في النص.. ومن هنا كان (( الوسن )) متماشياً مع روح النص... وخفيفاً كنسمه ربيع على وجنتي القصيده... 

أما السؤال (( لما يندم )) .. 

ما كان الندم على قصه حبٍ انتهت .. ولا رقصاً فوق اشلاء خيانه . ولا على صوت ناطحات السحاب في داخله تنهار... فهذا جزء صغير من تفاصيل الحكايه .. كان 
الندم على كل ما كان يمكن أن يكون ..ولم يكن...
على كل ما كان ممكن أن يقال... وسيموت في داخله إلى الابد..
فالندم لا يكون دائماً على ما حصل.. فأكثر انواع الندم اشتعالاً.. واكثرها شده وآلماً... تلك المندرجه تحت بند (( ما لم يحصل )) ...وسأدرج تحت هذا الرد قصيدتي – وبكيتُ ندماً – فهي توضح مفهوم الندم هنا بشرح مفصل .. 

أما الخاتمه (( ابتسم 
ولم يفهم لماذا
كان آخر ما اهدته إليه 
هو الكفن ))

كانت رمزاً إلى آخر هديه وصلته من حبيبته... حكماً بالآعدام من محاكم القدر الغير قابله للاستئناف.. لقد حكمت عليه بالموت ... عتدما انسحبت من حياته بعدما اصبحت حياته... ولقدر كانت النهايه التي سعيتُ إليها 
في هذه السطور ... ليس فقط لآنها الواقع بل تلبيه لوعدٍ بأن لا اموت غرقاً بعينيها... بل أن اغرق موتاً فيهما .. 
فالموت واحد... وإن اختلفت درجته وعواقبه... 

ربما لم تكن هذه هي النهايه التي انتظرتها ... لكنها كانت حتماً نهايتي ونهايه القصيده... 


أخي الكريم احمد... عندما عندما نعجز عن استيعاب المنطق...قد نفضل الجنون... وقد نتوه في حياةٍ برزخيه بين العقل والجنون... لتصبح كلماتنا بدون هويه فما هي إلا نوعٌ من البوح المجنون هروباً من رغبه بالبكاء... ومن حمى اختناقٍ يمنعنا من التنفس... فنتنفس كتابه... ونطلق العنان لمفرداتنا بالخروج لكنها ستخرج بذلك التأرجح الذي ذكرته... ذلك الانتقال الشفاف بين أكثر احساس... بين المكابره والنهوض..وضوء خافت لشموع تنير الطريق... ومفتاحٍ سحريٍ يفتح كل الابواب المغلقه......... وبين مراره الواقع وأوراق الخريف...ودخان ينساب خجلاً من شمعه الأمل الآخيره بعد أن مارست عليها الريح ساديتها في قتل الاشياء الصغيره...

ذلك الضياع والرغبه في المقاومه رغم كل الألم... ربما كان عنواني هنا... تلك الابتسامه الساذجه التي تترتسم على الوجوه بعد الذهول من المعطيات الجديده..أخاف أنها كانت ابتسامتي... 

أخي الكريم احمد كل الشكر على مرورك على صفحتي المتواضعه..وعلى دخولك الابواب السريه لأحرفي.... وعلى حوارك الصامت مع كلماتي...فليس أجمل من زيارةٍ رجلٍ قادرٍ على بناء حوار حوارٍ من الصمت فقط... مع نصٍ وضع امامه...))

((

----------


## ساره

مرحبا حسان اجوبتك حلوووووووووووه ،اكيد انته مشغول بس مع هيك انتبهت انك بتستخدم نضام التقسيط في الردود  :Db465236ff: ..جاوب على الاسئله حتى نكمل الاسئله  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## احلام

سؤال واحد حسان ..كيف تكتب ..ولمن تكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

وينك يا حسان ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

والله إلو وحشة اشتقنالو بس انشاء الله المناع خير يا رب  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله إلو وحشة اشتقنالو بس انشاء الله المناع خير يا رب


نتمنى أن يكون المناع خير / على قولتك يا عالي ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> نتمنى أنم يكون المناع خير / على قولتك يا عالي ...



بكفي وجودك يا نادر انت الخير والبركة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بكفي وجودك يا نادر انت الخير والبركة


لا يا عمي عفيني أنا ، ولا أقلك بس يجي  حسان وينتهي من كل الأسئلة بأجي أنا ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا يا عمي عفيني أنا ، ولا أقلك بس يجي  حسان وينتهي من كل الأسئلة بأجي أنا ...



اخ بس شو بستنا اليوم هاد بفارغ الصبر  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

